# MF Auto Inc. Corrado Race Car with 2L TDI Swap



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

Some of you may know who MF Auto Inc is. Some may not. We are an Independent VW/Audi shop here in Knoxville, TN. We work in Service, Sales, New & Used Parts, and Performance. We are also TDI specialists. We have had a new project that has been underway for a short amount of time. This Corrado race car is not the typical race car as it has a 2.0L TDI swap. After running short on time before SOWO, we finally got a couple of minutes to get the CBEA common rail swap running in our Corrado race car. As far as we know, this is the first EDC 17 Immobilizer defeated swap in the world, with the help of C2 Motorsports. We will finish up by removing the existing MKVI interior and exterior fuse panels by wiring the CBEA harness into the CE2 panel used in the Corrado . Hope to have the car on the track at it’s first race next month. 

Video of the 2.0L TDI swap, first start up. 

 

Some photos of the car itself...


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

Beautiful! 

Ive been kicking around doing the same thing but installing a TDi into a MK-I Scirocco thats been lightened to 1700lbs without driver. Im sure its a little more heavy than the 2.0L thats in it. I always thought it would be a great Enduro car (NASA) 

Do keep us posted, looks great! 

Any mods?


----------

